# My Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Review



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm really happy with my new Hammy, so I decided to do a review of the watch. If you're interested please have a look. I hope you enjoy it.











================================================== ==================

EDIT 11/17: I did another video comparing the Hamilton to a Seiko SNK809 if you're interested.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

Just noticed there's a specific reviews sub-forum. Sorry I missed that, should have posted this there. If a moderator is able to move this for me that would be appreciated.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Good review, thanks for posting


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

topper78 said:


> Good review, thanks for posting


Thank you appreciate it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Enjoy your Khaki. Thanks for sharing the review!


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice review. One thing you pointed out that nobody else has is the lack of AR coating on the crystal. That has kept me on the sidelines on this one. Otherwise I love it, too.

Enjoy your new tool. It looks great on the black strap.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

wdrazek said:


> Very nice review. One thing you pointed out that nobody else has is the lack of AR coating on the crystal. That has kept me on the sidelines on this one. Otherwise I love it, too.
> 
> Enjoy your new tool. It looks great on the black strap.


Yeah I only touched on the issue of not having an AR coating briefly, I meant to go back to that topic, because it is one of the main (and only) real issues with this watch. I didn't cover it as thoroughly as I should have.


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

Most people don't seem to mind but legibility is a top issue for me. The crystal can be replaced but I'm not sure about the cost. Are you happy with the size or do you wish you went with the 42mm?


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

wdrazek said:


> Most people don't seem to mind but legibility is a top issue for me. The crystal can be replaced but I'm not sure about the cost. Are you happy with the size or do you wish you went with the 42mm?


I wouldn't go so far as to say I mind, I am overall happy with the watch, but an AR coating wouldn't hurt.

I am happy with the 38mm size, and probably more importantly for me I like this dial layout better then the 42mm Auto. So no regrets in that department.

Looking at the Hamilton website, it seems like they have a 40 and 42mm watch that share a different dial layout then this 38, but they have a 44mm that appears to have the same layout as mine. I definitely don't want a 44mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

23 minute review and no wrist shot?
I really don't wish to sound ungrateful because I do appreciate the time and effort it took to make this review but I would have liked to see how it fit on the wrist given there are two sizes of this model available. It looks to me like a really solid offering from Hamilton, one that has long been on my radar. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I also own an almost identical one albeit a slightly earlier model with a black strap (H704450).

Do beware of any damage you might do to it though. Although the Hamilton website states that the watch is 'Rugged and edgy.........perfect for the outdoorsmen (sic)' and......'These watches are designed for the adventurous, active wearer', you may find out (as I did) that the slightest scratch or dent will invalidate the warranty. You can imagine that I was less than delighted. Perhaps we should only be wearing these watches as dress ones.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

Schoenzy said:


> 23 minute review and no wrist shot?
> I really don't wish to sound ungrateful because I do appreciate the time and effort it took to make this review but I would have liked to see how it fit on the wrist given there are two sizes of this model available. It looks to me like a really solid offering from Hamilton, one that has long been on my radar. Thanks for posting.


The wrist shot completely slipped my mind! Sorry about that. I have a side by side comparison video planned with this Hamilton and the similar in style but much cheaper Seiko SNK809. I'll be sure to do them both in that.

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

Smudge62 said:


> Thanks for the review. I also own an almost identical one albeit a slightly earlier model with a black strap (H704450).
> 
> Do beware of any damage you might do to it though. Although the Hamilton website states that the watch is 'Rugged and edgy.........perfect for the outdoorsmen (sic)' and......'These watches are designed for the adventurous, active wearer', you may find out (as I did) that the slightest scratch or dent will invalidate the warranty. You can imagine that I was less than delighted. Perhaps we should only be wearing these watches as dress ones.


That's sort of alarming. I definitely don't abuse mine, but I'd like to think they're going to stand behind it if it fails under normal use. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmoldovan (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow, that is a seriously great review. Easy to listen to, an informative. 
I recently got the same watch, but with brown leather strap, and was confused by the differences in the back case markings and "Swiss made" in the front, which are not shown on Hamilton's site. So that was very informative. 
Their email reply did sound a bit rude, but I would attribute it to European communication.
looking forward to Seiko comparison.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

Tmoldovan said:


> Wow, that is a seriously great review. Easy to listen to, an informative.
> I recently got the same watch, but with brown leather strap, and was confused by the differences in the back case markings and "Swiss made" in the front, which are not shown on Hamilton's site. So that was very informative.
> Their email reply did sound a bit rude, but I would attribute it to European communication.
> looking forward to Seiko comparison.


Thanks I appreciate the feedback. I hope you're enjoying your Hamilton as much as I am mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danopoly (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi, nice review. Where do you folks see this in Hamilton's website? I don't see it in their collection, nor can I search it up by the model number.


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

danopoly said:


> Hi, nice review. Where do you folks see this in Hamilton's website? I don't see it in their collection, nor can I search it up by the model number.


Type 'Khaki Field Automatic' into the search bar. It comes right up. However, it reportedly does not appear in their latest product catalogue, whatever that means...


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

danopoly said:


> Hi, nice review. Where do you folks see this in Hamilton's website? I don't see it in their collection, nor can I search it up by the model number.


Yes it's still seen on the website, but their layout can make it a little hard to find.

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/khaki/field/auto-38mm/h70455733

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danopoly (Jun 5, 2015)

JustBlueFish said:


> Yes it's still seen on the website, but their layout can make it a little hard to find.
> 
> H70455733 | Hamilton Watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ohh, I did see that model. I was searching for the one with the H-10 calibre but couldn't find it. I suppose I will have to get the dealer to call Hamilton to confirm before ordering. Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

danopoly said:


> Ohh, I did see that model. I was searching for the one with the H-10 calibre but couldn't find it. I suppose I will have to get the dealer to call Hamilton to confirm before ordering. Thank you all so much for your help!


Sorry I must have misunderstood.

Yeah the model I ordered is what I linked. However, I received the H-10 movement. They, I don't think, put the 2824-2 in that watch anymore but the website isn't up to date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danopoly (Jun 5, 2015)

JustBlueFish said:


> Sorry I must have misunderstood.
> 
> Yeah the model I ordered is what I linked. However, I received the H-10 movement. They, I don't think, put the 2824-2 in that watch anymore but the website isn't up to date.


No it's my bad, you mentioned it in your review video. Slipped my mind!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Finally had a chance to watch this (since it's so long ) Great review. Very informative.

I set mine to EST on Saturday night when I went to bed and it's 2 seconds fast since then. |>


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Finally had a chance to watch this (since it's so long ) Great review. Very informative.
> 
> I set mine to EST on Saturday night when I went to bed and it's 2 seconds fast since then. |>


Thanks for the feedback and glad to hear your Hamilton is running so well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Any interest in the bracelet for this model? Mine is for sale.

Thanks.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Any interest in the bracelet for this model? Mine is for sale.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey, I appreciate the offer. I'm short on funds at the moment otherwise I'd jump on it. I've bought to many watches recently!

If you don't find a buyer and want to let it go for $50 I can probably do that, but I'm sure you won't have any problem finding someone willing to go much closer to your asking price.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## subnoob (Oct 28, 2016)

Great review! It is very informative. Thank you! I am still on the fence about this watch. The small PM digits on the dial is a bit over crowded I feel :think:


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

subnoob said:


> Great review! It is very informative. Thank you! I am still on the fence about this watch. The small PM digits on the dial is a bit over crowded I feel :think:


Thanks for the feedback I appreciate it.

I love the watch dial on the 38mm, but have you considered the 40mm Auto? It still has the small numbers but the slightly larger dial changes the layout a little bit, which might feel a bit less crowded.

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/khaki/field/auto-40mm/h70595733

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I sort of like how busy the dial is on the 38mm. I think it adds to the utility feel of the watch, but can see why that might be a deterrent for some. The 40mm does seem slightly less cluttered. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## subnoob (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion! I really like the 40mm. I can't take my eyes off of the oversized 6 and 12! Now that could be a great Christmas gift to myself :-d


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

subnoob said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I really like the 40mm. I can't take my eyes off of the oversized 6 and 12! Now that could be a great Christmas gift to myself :-d


Awesome post a review when you get it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

I just posted my comparison video of the Hamilton Khaki Field and the Seiko 5 SNK 809 if you're interested in checking it out!


----------



## Shibata (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your review. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Tmoldovan (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice comparison, thank you for the follow up. Am curious about maintenance schedules on both watches.


----------



## drstoltze (Dec 14, 2016)

Great review!  What's your wrist size?


----------



## Fieldwatchfan (Nov 21, 2016)

From what I've heard, the Seiko's autos are a lot less accurate over all than Hamilton.


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

drstoltze said:


> Great review!  What's your wrist size?


My wrist is about 7" and the 38mm case size felt perfect for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrakotte (Sep 19, 2017)

well, this is exactly like my current set. Thanks for review!


----------

